# Coral Reef Shop - Tonga and Philippines.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Just landed....unpacking now  Lots of Tonga Euphyllia, Leathers, SPS....landed very healthy. Here are some teasers.....enjoy......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Real time uppacking......*

Mobile phone pics....apologies....hands are wet too.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*GOLD Tipped Mertensii Carpet!*

GOLD Tipped Mertensii Carpet Anemone........

Live unpacking update


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Stocked Fish System......*

Fully stocked fish system......


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was nice seeing fellow hobbyists and the (un)usual suspects today. It was fun working? with Mark and Shawn. Is it really work if you're having fun? - Rhetorical.

There are a LOT of nice pieces in stock and it was NOT cherry picked and combed through. No worries. Lots of healthy fish and corals (SPS and LPS and leathers) available.

P.S. For those that have inquired:

- Rainbow patterned Pink/Red Haddoni Carpet has been sold.
- Gold Tip Mertensii Carpet Available - Rare....hard to find in this smaller size and colouration. It's healthy, sticky, and has a tight oral disc.
- Neon Green/Yellow Haddoni Carpets in stock.
- No Flame Hawkfish in this order. Sorry.
- Healthy Blue Ringed Pipefish and Angels
- Of special note: Lavender Fuzzy Mushroom Colonies - endemic to Tonga (and possibly Fiji) available!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

ah I missed the unpacking of the gold tipped carpet. what size is it? I saw the pink carpet. that one was truly gorgeous. worth the price imo. Taipan did the zoas open up yet? what did they look like if so?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

The zoas did open up nicely. Nice sized colonies as you saw while you were there. Interesting patterns. I'm not a zoa aficionado.....so I don't know the "designer" attributes to them. They are nice though. Full polyp extenstions.

Generally speaking....the more remote the location; the more 'interesting' the patterns. A broad generality. Tonga, Solomon Islands.....usually pretty cool.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

and what's the size of the gold tipped carpet?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Approx. 4" in diameter on a nice piece of rock that looks like it may have GSP encrusted on it. My guess is that it will extend to approx. 6" in diameter when it's 'happy'. These carpets aren't easily found in this size - they are HUGE in the wild and not often colourful - the rationale for divers to pass them by when harvesting/picking.


----------

